# Spraying with a CapSpray CS10,000



## GrandFX (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello All,
I recently purchased a used CapSpray CS10,000 HVLP Spraying Unit. Before this I have NEVER sprayed outside of a Deft Aerosol can and there doesn't seem to be much info on setup of the CS10000. So I have a few questions.

I plan to spray lacquer and for small jobs I purchased a Cup for the Titan Maxum spray gun that came with the unit so I didn't have to deal with the 2 gallon pressure pot when I wanted to do smaller projects. People talk about using a regulator coming into the gun. Why can't you adjust the pressure at the regulator coming from the compressor instead of at the gun?

The next question is generic and I'm not sure if anyone can really answer it, but if people have any suggestions or tips on how to best setup the unit to spray lacquer, I would appreciate the tips. I'm not even sure what PSI I should be setting the regulator at.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

An interesting bunch of questions, I wish I could help. Have you searched Youtube?


----------

